
In My Programming Backpack - SidMorad
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/my-programming-backpack-saeid-moradi
======
just_myles
I second Martin Fowler's book on refactoring. I read it at a time when I had
no idea what I was doing (Arguably still don't.).

